# Good Books on Specific Issues?



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

I am feeling the need to pick up some books that deal in a thoroughly Reformed way with pastoral counseling problems. Things like dealing with specific sins. What would anyone here recommend in this vein?
Also, does anyone know if the Dark Lord's book called Fidelity deals with homosexuality?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I am feeling the need to pick up some books that deal in a thoroughly Reformed way with pastoral counseling problems. Things like dealing with specific sins. What would anyone here recommend in this vein?
> Also, does anyone know if the Dark Lord's book called Fidelity deals with homosexuality?



I disagree with him specifically on the issue of rape and penal sanctions. If he were a seriously consistent theonomist (which I hope to be), he would see that rape is punished by the death penalty. See Greg Bahnsen's argument on the issue in question.

It does deal with homosexuality, but only gives one chapter to it. He gives a negative argument a number of sexual sins in one part of the book, and a positive argument for sexual fidelity in the next part. Overall I enjoyed the book and found it helpful.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, Jacob. I am in a position where suddenly a lot of people are looking to me for advice, so I am trying to get some books that will help expand and clarify my thinking, as well as enabling me to profit from the experiences of others. Any suggestions/


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Thanks, Jacob. I am in a position where suddenly a lot of people are looking to me for advice, so I am trying to get some books that will help expand and clarify my thinking, as well as enabling me to profit from the experiences of others. Any suggestions/



Along those same lines I can heartily recommend his other works: Her Hand in Marriage, Federal Husband, Future Men, and Reforming Marriage.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

I liked Reforming Marriage --I haven't read the others. Have you any exposure to Jay Adams?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I liked Reforming Marriage --I haven't read the others. Have you any exposure to Jay Adams?



Jay Adams is exceptionally good. He overstated his case in a few areas, but I recommend his work.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, that helps. Any further ideas (from anyone, not intending to make Jacob work as hard as his handle would imply)?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

Specifically, if choosing one of Adam's books which would it be? --For counseling, not baptism!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2006)

Competent to Counsel by Jay Adams


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew. Any other books dealing with specific issues that arise in counseling that you have profited from?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Thanks, Andrew. Any other books dealing with specific issues that arise in counseling that you have profited from?



Wayne Mack is particularly good on marriage and family counseling matters. 

Strengthening Your Marriage


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Specifically, if choosing one of Adam's books which would it be? --For counseling, not baptism!



Baptism! Sorry, couldn't resist. 
Eat your heart out!
http://www.nouthetic.org/jay_adams/bio.asp


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

So between:


> Competent to Counsel Adams, Jay E.
> Van Til´s Apologetic Greg L. Bahnsen
> A Christian Directory (Volume 1 of The Practical Works) Baxter, Richard
> Total Order Amount Before Shipping & Discounts:	$86.97



AND


> Practical Works, Vol 1: The Christian Directory
> Richard Baxter;
> The Autobiography of Richard Baxter
> Richard Baxter;
> ...



Which has more bang for my relatively equal dollar?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

The second option. Although perhaps substitute competent to counsel for the CCM. Unless you consider: Compt to Counsel outlines his argumetn for nouthetic counseling; the CCM applies it. Then again, go ahead with the second option as it stands. It is more practical and you get his argument anyway.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 25, 2006)

I would go with the second option, simple because I dislike Baxter for his nenomianism and I preferred CCM to CTC.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2006)

If you dislike him why would you get two of his books instead of one?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 25, 2006)

There are a couple good books on general pastoral duties. Thomas Oden's Pastoral Theology and Derek Tidball's Skillful Shepherds are helpful. The latter half of both books are particularly useful in addressing various problems. Though they may not be as specific as you're looking for. 

Another book which may prove helpful, though you may have to modify it's application for modern times, is Richard Baxter's _ A Christian Directory. _ It is packed full of specific practical issues, even things we would never think about today (like advice to soldiers on how to keep the Sabbath in their station, etc.). Even if he doesn't address a particular area of concern for you, you could probably extrapolate some principles from other sections.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 25, 2006)

I definitely recommend www.ccef.org for resources. Check out the bookstore online. I talked with Ed Welch which heads up the ccef while on my visit to wts pa. Their counseling program up there is top notch.


----------

